# Exo Terra 18 Cube and Compact top



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Selling my 18 cube exo terra. has 1/4" glass top with screen vent. drilled for mistking and has drain drilled in too. $100 
exo compact light fixture included. $50 for 2 13w led jungle dawns
pickup only or possible hamburg/white plains delivery.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

$200 with 3 azureus..... anyone??


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Still available

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Frogs sold

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

